# Mrsa infection code?



## marci_ann (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, hoping somebody could help me in determining the ICD-9 code I should use when a patient comes in to the office for "possible MRSA exposure" and the culture comes back negative? 

Thank you,
Marci


----------



## L_Silva CPC (Sep 24, 2010)

I would use the v15.89 other spec. personal history presenting hazards to health/other


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 24, 2010)

l_silva said:


> I would use the v15.89 other spec. personal history presenting hazards to health/other



I see nothing that supports the use of the person hx code.  Were there any signs and symptoms, does the patient know they were exposed?  We cannot code possible or suspected.  I am inclined to go with a V71.x code here for condition not found.


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 24, 2010)

why not a V01.89 code for exposure?  That is what I would lean more towards.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## marci_ann (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for your input


----------

